# SkyRC NC2600???



## megawolf (Dec 27, 2015)

Does anybody know something about this charger? http://youtu.be/0h7hNTy6mPc
I guess it will be reveled on CES 2016 but if someone knows something TELL ME!!!:devil:


----------



## kreisl (Dec 27, 2015)

YAC!!!


----------



## HKJ (Dec 27, 2015)

megawolf said:


> Does anybody know something about this charger? http://youtu.be/0h7hNTy6mPc



It must be an update of the NC2500: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Review-of-Analyzing-NiMH-Charger-SkyRC-NC2500
Look like it has the same automatic Bluetooth connections as the MC3000, on the NC2500 it was more difficult to connect with Bluetooth.


----------



## hammerjoe (Dec 27, 2015)

and then theres this one: :laughing:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRBeQBXh1_Y


----------



## megawolf (Dec 27, 2015)

HKJ said:


> It must be an update of the NC2500: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Review-of-Analyzing-NiMH-Charger-SkyRC-NC2500
> Look like it has the same automatic Bluetooth connections as the MC3000, on the NC2500 it was more difficult to connect with Bluetooth.



You rated it as good, If you rate the NC2600 *very good *I'm IN! :naughty:


----------



## scintillator (Dec 27, 2015)

I like the first look of this charger,I think I would be in also.


----------



## megawolf (Jan 17, 2016)

It was on CES 2016! But there is no info on what is new :shrug:


----------



## kreisl (Jan 17, 2016)

Hey did you visit CES 2016? :huh:


----------



## megawolf (Jan 17, 2016)

kreisl said:


> Hey did you visit CES 2016? :huh:



Nop I had to work this year:thumbsdow, someone posted a video on youtube, the main focus is on the mc3000 but you can see the nc2600 for few seconds on the right. The quality is not that good but is the only one posted, after 1:08 on the video


----------



## megawolf (Jan 22, 2016)

Yep! It's real!, can somebody please tell me what is the advantage of top off charge? Thats the only thing that I didn't like about the maha c9000, because if I charge at 1000mA it takes 2 hours + 2 hour top off = 4 hours to have a cell fully charged and that equals to charge at 500mA with a charger that don't have top off. And by the specs it looks that this one is going to be the same


----------



## HKJ (Jan 22, 2016)

Top-off is used when terminating on voltage to secure the cell is full.
This charger do also have -dv/dt, I hope it will skip the top-off when terminating on that.

With the old model the top-off was linked to trickle charge, when that was enabled you always got top-off charge.

My ideal termination would be:
Terminate on voltage: Optional top-off charge
Terminate on -dv/dt: Never do top-off charge
Trickle charge can be optional enabled/disabled and has nothing with termination method or top-off to do.


----------



## megawolf (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you HKJ!!!

@kreisl do you know if they are accepting suggestions for this charger? Would be nice to pass them the ideal termination of HKJ.


----------



## megawolf (May 31, 2016)

Gearbest is taking orders now! I am tempted  presale ends June 20


----------



## TobeyT (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi guy,share a good news.
Banggood is also taking order now.
And presale just ends June 19.
That means..:naughty:
I think it is more temped to us.


----------



## Rimlyanin (Jul 12, 2016)

I already got my SkyRC NC2600 from Banggood


----------



## megawolf (Jul 12, 2016)

Rimlyanin said:


> I already got my SkyRC NC2600 from Banggood



Yay! Can you tell us your first impressions? Please


----------



## CuriousOne (Jul 13, 2016)

Who uses NiMH in 2016 ?


----------



## megawolf (Jul 13, 2016)

CuriousOne said:


> Who uses NiMH in 2016 ?



I do! Maybe I am the only one and the eneloop brand is surviving with my "8 cell purchase every now and then" :laughing: and those sells on ebay are fake and recent reviews on amazon are robots writing them :candle:


----------



## Rimlyanin (Jul 13, 2016)

megawolf said:


> Yay! Can you tell us your first impressions? Please



Can I leave here the links to my video and my text review? 
Alas, the review only in Russian yet, but Google translator should help

And yet, in this review a lot of photos, I think it will be much appreciated


----------



## Rimlyanin (Jul 13, 2016)

My video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwMIyGwUXrc



and text review with a lot of pictures
http://shopper.life/skyrc-nc2600-sm...a-aaa-nimh-battery-charger-analyzer-9329.html

if you don't understand Russian language, try using Google translator https://translate.google.com/


My first impressions: 
dont use app NC2600 from SkyRC Technology Co.,Ltd.
Use Hitec Smart Charger2 from Hitec Multiplex
because the first application does not display AAA battery and generally runs worse


----------



## tjh (Jul 14, 2016)

CuriousOne said:


> Who uses NiMH in 2016 ?


People who don't want to worry about battery safety, deep discharge issues, protected vs unprotected cells etc.

What a silly question to ask.


----------



## Rimlyanin (Jul 15, 2016)

tjh said:


> People who don't want to worry about battery safety, deep discharge issues, protected vs unprotected cells etc.


or those who use devices for such batteries, for example, photoflash (sppedlite)


----------



## Rimlyanin (Jul 15, 2016)

I now edit video about SkyRC NC2600 Bluetooth APP Control
There will be subtitles
I will post it on his channel 

if you need answers - ask questions


----------



## megawolf (Jul 15, 2016)

Rimlyanin said:


> if you need answers - ask questions



1- The fan blows up or down?
2- If you disable trickle charge on the app and the charger is turned off and on (disconnect and reconnect the power) and set the mode and charge current, is trickle charge activated again or stays deactivated?
3- Is there a way to disable the stupid top off charge? Or the charger don't use it when it terminates on -dv/dt?

Thanks!


----------



## Rimlyanin (Jul 16, 2016)

megawolf said:


> 1- The fan blows up or down?


in my text review about SkyRC NC2600 there is a photo





As far as I can see, down



megawolf said:


> 2- If you disable trickle charge on the app and the charger is turned off and on (disconnect and reconnect the power) and set the mode and charge current, is trickle charge activated again or stays deactivated?


now I installed four a very old and very much used (a few years in the DECT phone) eneloop to mode Break-in 
after I'm done, I'll be able to check.
please specify what and how I'll have to check
I have new and old eneloop batteries (and other low self discharge batteries) to verify



megawolf said:


> 3- Is there a way to disable the stupid top off charge? Or the charger don't use it when it terminates on -dv/dt?


in my text review about SkyRC NC2600 there i write:
On smartphone app:
Trickle Current: off, 10-50mA
please specify what and how I'll have to check


----------



## vadimax (Jul 17, 2016)

Really don't understand so much attention to this model. It serves only NiCd, NiMH chemistries.


----------



## tjh (Jul 17, 2016)

vadimax said:


> Really don't understand so much attention to this model. It serves only NiCd, NiMH chemistries.


Because there are many people who only use those chemistries?

Not everyone is using Liion.


----------



## megawolf (Jul 17, 2016)

So because there is people that is not interested in this charger means that no body should? :thinking:. I haven't checked but do this people say the same about the maha c9000, Opus BT-C2400, La Crosse BC etc. oh wait this may be the kind of people who "think" that every body should use what they use because..... They are Pros? Cool?


----------



## CuriousOne (Jul 17, 2016)

Rimlyanin, another paid Russian reviewer invasion? 

From the practical standpoint, this charger appears to be silly designed - why needs such advanced features, but only for NiCD/NiMH ?


----------



## kreisl (Jul 17, 2016)

here my quick thoughts. 
let's be blunt. everything that this charger can do, could also be done with mc3000 charger. but the latter needs more time to get used to. so the nc2600 is a price-effective alternative for ppl who don't want to fork out 10$ more for the mc3000 charger because they also don't need lithium-ion charging.

or this way, whoever liked the nc2500 should really like the nc2600 because the new version is an improved version. most notably regarding the 'mechanics' like construction (bigger fan, noiseless, kick stand, ventilation slots, insertion/removal of battery) and looks (color scheme) but also regarding electronics (circuitry, layout) and firmware (rewritten from scratch). 

regarding firmware updates, this charger will afaik mostly accommodate firmware updates only for killing bugs and not for adding notable new functionality. the performance, functionality and specs (_Technische Daten_) are based on and the result of the so-called design specification. the design specification is an internal fixed old (1yr) document, a set of maybe 3-5 sheets of paper in Chinese language :candle:, which defines the target state (_SOLL-Zustand_) of the end product from the very beginning (beginning of what?  ), so that design engineers and electrical engineers can start designing the product from zilch or redesigning from nc2500. usually one cannot, or one does not, change the design specification retroactively. the R&D department gets the design specification and months later outcomes the product. if the shopper does not like what he sees, namely the actual state (_IST-Zustand_) of the end product, then he can move on because the product is the direct result of the design specification and it is unlikely that the design specification will be altered. An altered design specification would result in another new model, say the nc2700 and so on.

i heard that the nc2500 became very popular in Japan for some fortunate reason in the RC hobby scene. its popularity motivated sky, the designer and manufacturer of nc2500, to work on the improved nc2600 model 1 year ago. however now with the mc3000 on the market it is rather unclear if shoppers, including myself, didn't prefer to spend the extra 10$ to get the joyful  one instead.

i don't have the nc2600 on order yet. meanwhile i am perfectly satisfied and happy with my latest MC3000 unit.



Rimlyanin said:


> in my text review about SkyRC NC2600


Well done and fair review, thanks for your efforts!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HKJ (Jul 17, 2016)

CuriousOne said:


> From the practical standpoint, this charger appears to be silly designed - why needs such advanced features, but only for NiCD/NiMH ?



Probably because somebody want it, it looks to be a minor update to the NC2500 charger.


----------



## vadimax (Jul 17, 2016)

CuriousOne said:


> Rimlyanin, another paid Russian reviewer invasion?
> 
> From the practical standpoint, this charger appears to be silly designed - why needs such advanced features, but only for NiCD/NiMH ?



Yeah. Reminds me whacking nails with GPS-enabled, laser pointed, optically aimed super-hammer 

If I needed a charger, I'd look at it... and buy MC3000.


----------



## Rimlyanin (Jul 20, 2016)

CuriousOne said:


> From the practical standpoint, this charger appears to be silly designed - why needs such advanced features, but only for NiCD/NiMH ?




I have a lot photoflash, they need a lot of AA batteries, here is my recent purchase https://youtu.be/vUmGbVs2n0c

Just for example, look this photo (18+!): 
https://500px.com/photo/160514139/venus-de-milo-in-ropes-ii-by-roman-tsupka

Four flash units were used in two soft boxes, four AA battery in each. A total of sixteen batteries used to make this photo. 
And sometimes, under intensive photoshooting, needs to charge discharged set of the battery quickly, while running second set. 

Also it is necessary to charge over night, all the batteries, therefore, I have different chargers,
Cheaper chargers can only charge. 

But batteries required not only to charge, but to serve them: 
- check the internal resistance
- check the capacity
- pick up kits of the same capacity and internal resistance
because set of the batteries working for as long as it works the worst in this set.


----------



## Rimlyanin (Jul 20, 2016)

*P.S. *SkyRC NC2600 Teardown https://youtu.be/ZfposhpwDFA


----------



## kreisl (Jul 20, 2016)

nice teardown there,
thanks for another great video on your vast youtube channel! &#55357;&#56908;


----------



## Ferdinando (Jul 25, 2016)

recently I got one
my first impression compared to NC2500:

- better insertion / removal of batteries from slots
- silent fan
- Bluetooth connection uses the MC3K method
- iPhone app still log even if minimized
(i.e. you can use other apps on your smartphone while logging, you don't lost the plots when switch back to NC2600 app.
This very important from my personal point of view.)

my preference still remain on NC2500 only for estetic (I like the red/black combination)


----------

